# A few questions about the BSD licenses.



## fender0107401 (Jun 27, 2010)

I am planing to release some codes, however temporarily I still can't release it.
I have a few questions about the BSD licenses.


Whether is correct the following syntax?



> The source code is copyrighted by the BSD licenses and is freely available from the corresponding author.


I am not a native English speaker.
If that sentence is not correct then tell me how to write it formally?


Whether need I add the following lines to every sources file?



> Copyright (c) <year>, <copyright holder>
> All rights reserved.
> 
> Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
> ...



I got these contents from the wiki page.


How to write the "year" and "copyright holder" properly, if I add the above contents?



> Copyright (c) *<year>*, *<copyright holder>*
> All rights reserved.



In fact, I really don't care the copyright.
I just want tell others I run FreeBSD and FreeBSD can do a great job.
But I think I should tell them in a seriously way. :e


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 27, 2010)

Most projects put the copyright into COPYRIGHT, COPYING, or LICENSE.

Some also put the license into every file.

Copyright year and holder should be something like this:


> Copyright (c) 2010, Your Name


----------



## Alt (Jun 27, 2010)

Usually i write something like "(c) Alt, 2010. License BSD"
Dont like these long formalisms, it recalls GPL for me


----------



## fairy (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you really need non-endorsment clause? On a FreeBSD system there is template for preferred license.
It's better if you include license in every source file. That way anyone can use portions of you software without looking for license file.

BTW, most question can be answered if you look at real world examples, e.g. FreeBSD source.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot.
Your suggestions or comments are really helpful.

In China, most people run windows.
As a result, I can't find someone to discuss these questions.



			
				dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Most projects put the copyright into COPYRIGHT, COPYING, or LICENSE.
> 
> Some also put the license into every file.
> 
> Copyright year and holder should be something like this:



I will put the license into every file and COPYRIGHT



			
				Alt said:
			
		

> Usually i write something like "(c) Alt, 2010. License BSD"
> Dont like these long formalisms, it recalls GPL for me



I don't know why, but I don't like GPL.



			
				fairy said:
			
		

> Do you really need non-endorsment clause? On a FreeBSD system there is template for preferred license.
> It's better if you include license in every source file. That way anyone can use portions of you software without looking for license file.
> 
> BTW, most question can be answered if you look at real world examples, e.g. FreeBSD source.



I read some files in /usr/src, but not every file contains the same copyright declaration exactly, so I am confused.


----------



## Alt (Jun 27, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I don't like GPL.


Cus its licensing blackhole  
Best license ever is Beerware anyway


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 27, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> Cus its licensing blackhole
> Best license ever is Beerware anyway



This license is so funny and so cool!


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 27, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I don't like GPL.



Many people don't like GPL. It's just too restrictive. BSD and MIT are much better.


----------

